
Airlines Defend Dormant 737 Max Jets from Corrosion, Insects and Time - DamnInteresting
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeremybogaisky/2019/08/12/boeing-737-max-desert-storage/
======
BitwiseFool
Even after they re-certify the aircraft, stories like this make me want to
totally avoid flying on a 737-Max.

Despite the checklists and procedures outlined by Boeing, I can't help but
think something minor will be overlooked.

Even during short periods of downtime neglecting procedures can be fatal. Just
look at Birgenair Flight 301. The pilot tubes were left uncovered for only two
days. In that time a wasp built a nest inside of it and that lead to the loss
of the entire plane. There were no survivors.

